# Flippin detailing bug!!!



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

No particular point to this other than to say isn't it absolutely wallet destroyingly fantastic, yet annoying when you've got the detailing bug!!!

I mean, I've only been heavily into detailing for the past couple of years, but I have a garage full of an abundance of products from Megs, to Swissvax, to Poorboys, to Autoglym, to Menzerna, to FK, to dodo, to zaino etc etc etc.... and I have more than enough stuff that I could never possibly use up in years of detailing (over 8 shelves 4 foot wide! and boxes and boxes of pads, cloths, mitts etc...), however, something always pushes me to have a quick look at the latest stuff and buy a load of stuff I know I don't really need and have other stuff that will do the same job, but I buy it anyway!!!

Just spent another £157 I didn't really need to spend!!!

Oh well, I just guess this is how chicks are with bag and shoes and sh*t like that!!! :roll:

And thats why her indoors can't shout at me when I sneak the fresh deliveries into the garage!!! :lol:

But flipping heck its an expensive hobby this!!! Love it though! 

Anyone else of a similar disposition!?!?!?!

Steve.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep im with you on that one    

I have all my new Detailing products delivered to my parents house as to hide them from the mrs  When a new product comes through im itching to try it out.  
The bug migrates into not wanting to take the car out if its raining etc, think i spend more time cleaning it than i do actually driving it :lol: :lol:

Some people like sitting in front of the tv to chill out... i detail the car. :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I know where you are coming from. I have always liked to have a clean car but no where near as much as the new world I have entered in the last 12 months or so. I don't like her going out in the rain and even if she has been garaged for a couple of weeks, it's time to clean again. It is a thing of beauty that deserves to look good, no matter what, and a real pleasure to keep clean


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I can see i am not on my own then, thank god,i have as many products in the garage as tescos have on there shelves, well probably not, the think with me,i have over the past year changed 90% of my products to dodo, so i have an abundance of megs, ag, poorboys, etc, but i hate throwing things out, the worrying thing is i now spend quite a bit of time reading about zimol products and have to keep saying to myself ,no :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I wouldn't have dreamt of spending more than 20 quid on wax prior to entering TT world. Started off with Megs but took the plunge into Swissvax world last year, after a bit of mind wrestling, decided to go with Saphir, it's a fantastic product and smells great too


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Are you right in the head, is the phrase i am asked frequently, she,s such a comic


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

davelincs said:


> Are you right in the head, is the phrase i am asked frequently, she,s such a comic


Yeah I've had that one, along with "there's something wrong with you" or "at least I can wear my shoes and get some pleasure out of them", to which I respond "well at least a tub of wax will do me about 12 cars, you wear your shoes once or twice and buy new!"

Little does she know, my tub of wax "could" last about 12 cars, however, I then do exactly as she does and go and buy another type to see how that performs then end out with lots and lots of part empty tubs of wax sat on the shelf!!!

My new order arrived this morning!!! I'm so excited! And its a lovely day! Only thing is, I've been off all week and the car has already been fully corrected and detailed this week!!! Damn it!

Steve.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Never mind the money.

"You love that car more than me!"

"Nobody notices those swirly scratches except you."

"Is it really worth it, it's bound to rain soon?"

"How can you afford to spend £150 on a polishing machine when you can't afford to go on holiday to Argentina?"

"I wish you'd spend a few hours rubbing creams into me sometimes"

A bit unfair that last one ... I do.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I've always spent a bit on my cars to keep them clean, but then I found Detailing World and have just spent far too much


----------



## jensttrs (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess you guys have not met the right woman yet then :roll: because I'm afraid I'm like you.

Spent 8 hours today detailing the car with the other half....ache like hell but when I look at the TT its SO worth it :-* :-*

I also have moments of buying £200's worth of detailing gear 

Personally I think more women should put wax on their cars using their hands as mine feel so soft now, just like moisturiser :lol:


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

You think us guys have the detailing bug bad, Take a look at this guys work with his mondeo, Its a long post but this has got me seriously thinking about taking the TT off the road for a month or so and doing something like that to it.

Here is the link:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=142340


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I keep looking at this section and getting ideas, I want to get started with some paint correction and buy a polishing machine but there is so much info it is overwhelming.

I have some Megs claybar which I haven't used yet and the most I normally do is polish it   I have some Turtle Wax sealant stuff for use after polish and that makes a real difference but on a Misano red car the effort put in is heavily rewarded - I just need to get on with it 

Charlie


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

What a relief, I'm not as sad as I thought and I dont need counselling! I cant resist buying new stuff to try out on my Roadster,I'm now into 4 large plastic storage boxes of shampoo's,polishes,detailing sprays etc etc. get the goods sent to work now as the Mrs thinks I'm a nutter but I have become hooked. My idea of a perfect day,cleaning and detailing my pride and joy!

Cheers Lamps


----------

